# Hairy Hairless Chinese Crested



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2009)

6-year old, Hairy Hairless Chinese Crested looking for a forever home. She is about 13 lbs, VERY affectionate and almost potty trained. She is being fostered in Louisville, KY through Nakedk9 Rescue. She is in good health aside from some minor seasonal allergies. She also only has a few teeth but this doesn't stop her from eating all types of food and treats - even hard food. She likes other dogs, loves to run in the yard and play with her stuffed toys. She is crate trained and leash trained. She is VERY good girl at night - she sleeps in an X-pen in her dog bed and likes to be covered with a blanket. She sleeps 8+ hours without a peep. She is UTD and has been spayed. 

Please email me for photo's and more info. [email protected]


----------

